# cool Xmas gift



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

my wife bought the planet earth series on DVD from the discovery channel, Not exactly big game material, but very cool, great videoagraghy,editing and some small facts like a cameraman burying himself for five days just to get the shot at some rare speiceies. The kind of stuff people on this forum could relate to. If you have the means i would recomend picking up the series about 60.00 for all five discs, (all 5 come packaged). Just FYI Dave 
 o-|| o-||


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes! I have the whole series Locked away on my DVR. One of these days I'm going to save it all to a disc.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

this vidoe is great for the off season winter and such.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a good *Christ*mas gift.


----------

